# Last one?



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Don't want to bore anyone, but I'll put another one on that I made for my blind daughter in law. It has raised up stitches and she can follow them with her finger's. A close - up of it too.


----------



## hoyly2 (Jun 5, 2011)

Beautiful! You are so talented


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

You are not boring us. You are inspiring. Personally I love looking at your work and admiring it.


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

WOW!! how on earth could we get bored with such beautiful work,
this one must have taken an age to do...


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Gorgeous aghan!!! Such a warm and thoughtful gift for your DIL!!! Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Actually this was easy. take one row at a time. Don't look ahead. Basic steps.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Eileenk, better not encourage me to show more. I gave away 16 one Christmas time to family member's. I set a laundry basket full of them and everyone grabbed what they wanted.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

wish i could do that.....


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Cakes, wish I lived near you, I'm sure you could do it.


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

Beautiful! What talent, patience and creativity! Your work is fabulous!


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

WOW!! What talent!! I want to be you when I grow up!! LOL!


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

I use a H or and I for most of my afghan's. I have one grandson (15 trs) and he is 6 ' 5" and I need to crochet him one very long.


----------



## kiffer (Jun 3, 2011)

Juneperk said:


> Don't want to bore anyone, but I'll put another one on that I made for my blind daughter in law. It has raised up stitches and she can follow them with her finger's. A close - up of it too.


Stunning....


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Bore us??? Hardly.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

Juneperk said:


> Cakes, wish I lived near you, I'm sure you could do it.


I know I could do it,if you have the instructions and are able to tell me. cheers


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Cakes, I'm not allowed on here to share the pattern because it's not my own design. Rules of this site. As I said, maybe you could type in on browser and ask for a Ripple Chevron afghan-- free. Sorry.


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

Whilst you aren't allowed to share the pattern itself,
you could share the pattern source ie:
which book or site you have done them from  
i really admire your work..

cakes.. there are loads of links here on pinterest for you to look at..
http://pinterest.com/jeannettel/crochet-tutorials-ripple-chevron/


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

A lady friend of mine gave me most. She has passed away now. She ran copy's off for me.


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

Juneperk said:


> A lady friend of mine gave me most. She has passed away now. She ran copy's off for me.


ah well never mind maybe some of us will come across similar ones to yours.


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Really stunning work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Most of these patterns goes back to 2006 2007


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

thanks i will check out the 'net!


----------



## WmBailey (Dec 29, 2011)

Outstanding!


----------



## mistymorning2 (May 29, 2011)

Juneperk said:


> Don't want to bore anyone, but I'll put another one on that I made for my blind daughter in law. It has raised up stitches and she can follow them with her finger's. A close - up of it too.


Truly beautiful! Love it colors are lovely


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

I have always admired knitters and crocheters who make amazingly beautiful BIG afghans. You are one of them! 
I began to crochet a bed cover two years ago, but very soon was distracted with smaller projects. Then I realized that I would never make the cover the size of the bed and decided to use it to cover a night table. LOL


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

very pretty afghan!


----------



## Vole61 (Sep 7, 2012)

Stunning you are so clever


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

We had a friend who, many years back went to a dinner dance in a long skirt made of granny squares...three shades of blue and also white. it was the beginning of a bedspread!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Your work is beautiful!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Stablebummom said:


> Beautiful! What talent, patience and creativity! Your work is fabulous!


Ditto, ditto...


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful- the colors really make the pattern stand out.


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

I will never get bored looking at your beautiful items! Your blanket ia gorgous! Keep em coming!


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

kacey64 said:


> I will never get bored looking at your beautiful items! Your blanket ia gorgous! Keep em coming!


Ditto, please show us more.


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Your work is really beautiful June.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

I can never get bored with anyone's pictures. I find such talent inspirational and seeing your work is better than reading a magazine, so please keep posting. And thank you.


----------



## kknott4957 (Mar 31, 2011)

your work is stunning!


----------



## Peggy S. (Dec 18, 2011)

It's a beautiful gift of love.


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Gosh, your work is awesome and inspiring - please keep on showing us!!!


----------



## Anna Nother nitwit (Jun 8, 2011)

Ladies, is this the same pattern?

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/geometrix


----------



## extreme (Oct 29, 2012)

Wow...that looks fantastic!


----------



## marilynann (Mar 23, 2011)

It's beautiful work and so thoughtful, well done!


----------



## Anna Nother nitwit (Jun 8, 2011)

Anna Nother nitwit said:


> Ladies, is this the same pattern?
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/geometrix


Here's where you can purchase the pattern:

http://creationsbysasuga.ecrater.com/p/15166600/geometrix-afghan-crochet-pattern


----------



## knittingaway (Dec 24, 2012)

Stunningly beautiful! Wish I had the nerve just to look at your pattern!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Inspiring and beautiful!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful work! The pattern is great.


----------



## adelone (Jan 3, 2013)

O Lord, do not think I could do that! I think it takes a long time, huh?


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

wow! what a visual effect! the colors are perfect, and the design is great! 
you'd never bore us!


----------



## Carol295 (Oct 13, 2012)

Beautiful. I love the design.


----------



## Hotpot (Oct 2, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful, how long did it take you to do.


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

W.O.W! It is amazing! You are not boring us with these pictures, please, post more, your work is lovely


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Very beautiful!!


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

An afghan knitted in braille! What a fantastic idea and what a sweet labor of love! It's too bad she can't see the colors, too, because it is beautiful!

Virginia


----------



## Tomasina (Feb 2, 2011)

Juneperk said:


> Don't want to bore anyone, but I'll put another one on that I made for my blind daughter in law. It has raised up stitches and she can follow them with her finger's. A close - up of it too.


Thank you for sharing. It's absolutely beautiful.


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

That is beautiful. Love the colors.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh, my! This is amazing!


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

Beautiful afghan and how thoughtful of you to do it in raised stitches for your DIL so that she too could enjoy it!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

What a lovely thought and idea, you are so talented!


----------



## tikva (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow wow wow! I love it. What talent.i hope one day I will be able to knit like you.


----------



## grannyknitter (Apr 19, 2011)

Just beautiful! Love that pattern!


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

Boring?? Ha. That's an inspiring piece, a work of art. Love the geometry.


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

It's lovely. You are very kind and thoughtful.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Lovely work.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

It is never boring looking at wonderful creations!


----------



## RED2nd (Nov 5, 2011)

Wow! That is gorgeous! You do amazing work.


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

Amazing, what beautiful work.


----------



## nancibt (Jun 21, 2011)

I've never seen anything like this. This probably sounds ignorant, but is it knit or crochet? Whichever, it is absolutely beautiful, and it screams to be touched.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

is this Mosaic crochet or Tapestry crochet?? or maybe another kind.. its beautiful you really have a way with your hook


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Beautiful afghan!! Lovely work. Please post photos of your work. I find a lot of inspiration from seeing what others have made.


----------



## thomsro (Sep 27, 2012)

one word "GORGEOUS"!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

I agree with all the others about not being boring. I love to see what everyone does. Whether it be big or small or their first or whatever. I love everyones knitting pictures. Even of their children and grandchildren. EVERYTHING!!! Keep 'em coming. Thanks for sharing everyone!!!!


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

It is so beautiful and you are a great MIL.


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

What a beautiful and so thoughtful a present.


----------



## Cnleb (Aug 19, 2012)

Stunning! I love it.


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

That is beautiful. No one would get bored looking at things this pretty!!!


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Unusually beautiful.


----------



## Kdunne (Dec 6, 2012)

Wow, that is not only gorgeous, but so thoughtful!


----------



## weisense (Jun 1, 2011)

A real work of art!


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Wow, you are very talented and thoughtful, that is so gorgeous, what a great job.


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

Another awesome project! I could never pick which one of your gorgeous creations I like the best!


----------



## Quincy's Mom (Sep 3, 2011)

That is truly a work of art. So nice of you to give her the ability to "see" it.


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow, this is amazing!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Beautiful! What a clever idea - she must have loved it.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

beautiful work!


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Anna, yes , that is the same afghan on that link. So glad you found it.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/geometrix


----------



## doris bergemann (Jun 8, 2012)

Made with love, and patience. Beautifull. I 'm sure she will love that you made it special for her.


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## heather49 (Mar 3, 2011)

Boring? That's the last word I would use for your stunning work. Please keep the pix coming-you are an inspiration. To make a raised pattern for your DIL is so thoughtful. You are truly a beautiful person.


----------



## MarionP (Oct 8, 2011)

Are all of your afghans crochets. If so I wish that I could crochet, but I knit. Your work is beautiful.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Amazing and wonderful talent!


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

That is lovely! I am so glad you showed it to us! You down play your own expertise! You are talented, and skilled, and have mastered your craft! That will not BORE anyone! Step up and "bask in the light" of how talented you are! To be so expert, you put in the time and the effort, have mastered the skill, expended the energy to become so good! A beautiful piece!


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Juneperk-You're not boring me. I love seeing all your photos. This afghan is really beautiful. Denise


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Gorgeous, Beautiful work.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

How thoughtful of you! It's beautiful!! What is the pattern, and pattern source? Thanks!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow. That's really something


----------



## DianePW (Mar 29, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## ForgetfulFi (Sep 29, 2012)

Your work is beautiful. You are very talented. Please show us more.
Fiona


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

You are a crochet artist, what beautiful work you do. Please continue on showing your projects. I once knew a lady that crochet afghans and it was amazing how fast she could crochet them up. Usually it took her a week and it was never easy patterns. You remind me of her. How long does it take you to do a afghan? I think a average person it would take a couple of months at least for me.


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

Gorgeous.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Thank you. She loves it.


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

Not boring at all. But I would to have some patterns too please. I love them all. Nice work Lucky recievers.


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

That's gorgeous and SO thoughtful/creative. But even the "seeing" love texture. Bravo! How could we possibly be bored?! This is a work of art.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

yes, all crocheted.


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

This brought tears to my eyes, you are so thoughtful! I had my son come in here and look at the afghan, and told him how special you must be! God bless you and keep up the wonderful work! Wow!


----------



## Shelly51 (Dec 29, 2012)

Beautiful and so thoughtful!


----------



## rabuckler (Mar 19, 2011)

I tried that and am unable to find it. Can you give us the link? Thank you! It's beautiful!


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

threekidsmom said:


> This brought tears to my eyes, you are so thoughtful! I had my son come in here and look at the afghan, and told him how special you must be! God bless you and keep up the wonderful work! Wow!


 Oh thank you, much


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

gorgeous!


----------



## joy-ous1 (Nov 4, 2011)

Beautiful! I am sure she appreciates all your work. You must love her very much.


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

that is beautiful; as well as your thinking of a special way she can 'see' it..... bless you


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Don't even think about boring us! It's beautiful and you can brag all you like..well done!!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow this is so beautiful!


----------



## lori riel (Jan 25, 2012)

That is beautiful! I realy like that pattern I also like the colors that was used.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Stunning! Everything you have shared with us is inspiring - not at all boring! Keep it up - and please keep sharing!


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Beautiful work is never boring! Expertise is inspiring! I am in awe of your design sense, color choices, and your skill! You have put in the time and done the hard part.... you are very accomplished!


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

johannecw said:


> Stunning! Everything you have shared with us is inspiring - not at all boring! Keep it up - and please keep sharing!


 My earlier ones that I made , I didn't take picture's of . I love looking at afghans to but I will never live long enough to do all.


----------



## Desert Knitter (Mar 4, 2012)

We can never get enough beauty. Keep posting your afghans. They truely are amazing.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Desert Knitter said:


> We can never get enough beauty. Keep posting your afghans. They truely are amazing.


Thank you so much


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

You are at the level of selling them and commissioning them! Maybe, you are already doing that! There are only so many you can make to keep! Afghans are obviously your passion, if I am reading this right! Those done out of love are the most beautiful, and continue to become even more so!


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

mthrift said:


> You are at the level of selling them and commissioning them! Maybe, you are already doing that! There are only so many you can make to keep! Afghans are obviously your passion, if I am reading this right! Those done out of love are the most beautiful, and continue to become even more so!


 I gave most away. Sold some. I have a big family. One daughter had 7 kids and I made them all one and then they had kids and made them some. Now I have great grand kids and making some for them.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Wow. That is lovely!


----------



## J.thrush (Mar 3, 2012)

Wow! This is very good. What a thoughtful gift.


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

thats really stunning! I can imagine how much it means toyour DIL that you crocheted her something with lots of tactile stimulation. Beautiful!~ Joan 8060


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

joanh8060 said:


> thats really stunning! I can imagine how much it means toyour DIL that you crocheted her something with lots of tactile stimulation. Beautiful!~ Joan 8060


 She used to have sight, so I could tell her the color of it.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow! your art is impressive.

ellie


----------



## tookie (Jan 30, 2012)

Your work is truly awesome. I only wish I could crochet like you. I'll never reach your level. They are beautiful.


----------



## ashworthml (Nov 1, 2012)

very nice work


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Beautiful piece of work. I'm sure she will enjoy it.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

your beautiful skill has so many of us bowled over. I crochet but the pattern probably would be too much for me. But then I should push myself to at least give it a try. Thank you for the post.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Beautiful! Amazing work you do!


----------



## jin jin (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh, how beautiful! Just love it. God bless. Jin


----------



## Keeweegirl (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow - beautiful!


----------



## maxikat60 (Feb 15, 2012)

I wanna be your daughter-in-law....


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

You are amazing! I've never seen such complicated afgans in such beautiful colors! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Lovely, absolutely lovely!


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

I agree with flginny. Such a beautiful and sweet labor of love. Your work is stunning and you are an awesome inspiration to this site. Thanks so much!



flginny said:


> An afghan knitted in braille! What a fantastic idea and what a sweet labor of love! It's too bad she can't see the colors, too, because it is beautiful!
> 
> Virginia


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

that is beautiful and far from boring! love it!


----------



## marian416 (Sep 14, 2012)

Gorgeous! You are thoughtful and talented.....what a great combination!


----------



## cherluc (May 6, 2012)

Love the Color and the pattern. Your Daughter in law is very lucky


----------



## ginger c (Apr 8, 2012)

Awsome. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

So beautiful, not a bore at all


----------



## island stasher (Dec 23, 2012)

That is really stunning!


----------



## joannav (Jul 16, 2011)

you may be the only one that can make it possible for me to learn Crochet !!

such awe-inspiring artistic creations-you are a Yarn Artist !!


----------



## sidlee (Jan 28, 2012)

I can hardly make a chain!! A granny square is an accomplishment for me!! You have a real talent, and I only wish I could do something quite as lovely as that afghan!


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Yes, you have places for them to go! That is wonderful! You can keep your passion alive. It is no wonder you are so good, and have so much expertise and skill. Your color and design sense is also amazing! You really do wonderful work!


----------



## Tofino5 (Jul 7, 2012)

Gorgeous - you are an artist with a hook, and with a big heart.


----------



## wickedangel (Sep 9, 2012)

I think it is beautiful. i also think it is wonder4ful that you created somethng she can "see", that makes the gift that much more thoughtful. .


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

You do lovely work. Wish I lived near you too.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

WOW. That is very very nice. You are very talented.


----------



## Darlean (Aug 15, 2012)

I am sooo far from being bored. I think it is incredible. I am intrigued. I think it must be crochet but I can't imagine how it was done. I would love to see more.


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

In addition to all the lovely compliments you've received, I have to also mention your ability to photography them so nicely.

They are indeed fantastic but your photography shows them to their max.

You are an artist in many ways . . . Donna


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

That is just BEAUTIFUL! Love the idea of such texture for a blind person . . . just wish that she could enjoy the beautiful color you selected. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Very nice work!


----------



## mimsthings (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi there,

I could use MANY words to describe your work, but "boring" would not be one of them!

Sooo gorgeous. If anyone ever gave me a piece like that, I think I would have cried for a week.

Can I move in with you...it should only take a year or so for me to learn how to produce such a lovely piece.
Not to worry though - I would wait to move in until June...Maine in January...well, I'd rather not! Oh, by the way, my birthday is in June :!:


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Very nice and a wonderful gift.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Gorgeous afghan. Your knitting skills are impeccable.


----------



## bfralix (Sep 25, 2011)

WOW!Beautiful


----------



## selyasa (Apr 10, 2012)

How is it made?


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Amazing, fantastic work. You have a wonderful gift, don't hide it, you are a leading example to us all of what is achievable, well done ++++


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Beautiful as is all your work.


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

WOW! It is really beautiful! Nice job, and pretty colors too. :thumbup:


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

donna47304 said:


> In addition to all the lovely compliments you've received, I have to also mention your ability to photography them so nicely.
> 
> They are indeed fantastic but your photography shows them to their max.
> 
> You are an artist in many ways . . . Donna


Thank you Donna, I just thought they needed to be dressed up or in a setting to match the afghan,, like the reindeer on the wood pile ( out door setting.)


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

MrsBearstalker said:


> That is just BEAUTIFUL! Love the idea of such texture for a blind person . . . just wish that she could enjoy the beautiful color you selected. Thanks for sharing.


My Daughter in law used to see and that way I could tell her the colors of it. She see's it in her mind. She loves it. 
Don't mind sharing at all.


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

Great than. So glad that your DIL will be able to enjoy it.


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

That is the most loving thing to do...the blanket is fantastic!


----------



## Esther1 (Jan 2, 2013)

Beautifull work. You should do some youtube video's on some of your stitch. Share you awesome talent.


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

It's beautiful and the raised stitch design for her to follow is a great idea :thumbup:


----------



## LindY G (Dec 2, 2011)

How sweet of you to do this design for your DIL, and it sure is gorgeous


----------



## Patikins (Mar 2, 2012)

What a beautiful job, and thoughtful also


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

dshorty57 said:


> That is the most loving thing to do...the blanket is fantastic!


 I wanted her to still see pretty things in her mind.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Right on Donna...... said so well. That is what creativity does..... sees a need to make things more beautiful! Yes, I too, believe she is way more creative than she thinks she is! Just wonderful!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Juneperk said:


> Don't want to bore anyone, but I'll put another one on that I made for my blind daughter in law. It has raised up stitches and she can follow them with her finger's. A close - up of it too.


That is a lovely afghan.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I can see why you win prizes. You are so accomplished. How lucky anyone is to have some of your work, but this has such special meaning. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

STUNNING- love the colour mix-you deserve a pat on the back >>>>


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

not a bore at all. It is very beautiful! What a considerate and kind MIL you are!


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

christine4321 said:


> not a bore at all. It is very beautiful! What a considerate and kind MIL you are!


 Thank you.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

incredibly beautiful


----------



## stelli (Sep 9, 2011)

That's lovely and how thoughtful of you. The people on this site make me feel so good.


----------



## detra3566 (Dec 8, 2011)

Beautiful work!!


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Keep on showing them. Is this machine knit?


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

comebackknitter said:


> Keep on showing them. Is this machine knit?


 No, I did them all my hand. Over a period of time.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

so very pretty & so much work & love went into this can just tell!


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

i knit said:


> so very pretty & so much work & love went into this can just tell!


Thank you, I Knit, I enjoy doing it


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Juniegirl, You are one creative genious.Everything you do is spectacular. Thanks for posting photos of your beautiful creations. Patricia


----------



## beadlady (Mar 18, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Your afghan is beautiful, and I'm sure that your DIL appreciates that she can "see" the pattern. Don't stop sharing your work. I love it.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Pleclerrc said:


> Juniegirl, You are one creative genious.Everything you do is spectacular. Thanks for posting photos of your beautiful creations. Patricia


 Thank you, Pleclerrc and beadlady, I'm working on a knitted one and will post another picture fairly soon,, unfinished though.  I will keep posting as I go along to see it pop more.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

gorgeous


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

What a lot of work. It's gorgeous. Your DIL will love it.


----------



## Adoreen (Oct 29, 2011)

beautiful! love the pattern.


----------



## semodex (Nov 2, 2012)

How lovely that she can trace the pattern! You are a very thoughtful mother in law!


----------



## alilsis (Jan 18, 2016)

is there a pattern for this?


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

alilsis said:


> is there a pattern for this?


 Not sure if it's still on internet Called, Geometrix afghan.


----------



## Adelita07 (Feb 12, 2016)

I would love to make this pattern! It's beautiful.


----------



## xmasbab3 (Dec 29, 2016)

Do you still have the pattern. I've been looking everywhere for it. Thanks ????


----------



## richy (Jan 9, 2012)

Love your work and love this pattern.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Thank you all again. It's a easy pattern. (Once you get going on it.)


----------



## Michelle10n (Mar 23, 2012)

Your blanket is wonderful 
I love your design with borders
Great quilt / blanket for any bed / sofa


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Michelle10n said:


> Your blanket is wonderful
> I love your design with borders
> Great quilt / blanket for any bed / sofa


 Thank you. I made this raspberry one for my daughter in law who is blind and she could feel to raised up pattern.


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

Fantastic job! and a dynamic, striking pattern


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

Irish knitter said:


> You are not boring us. You are inspiring. Personally I love looking at your work and admiring it.


I totally agree. This is so beautiful! What a kind and loving gift. I take for granted my sight and it touched me just thinking of this young woman feeling the lovely work of her mother-in-laws hands and heart. ❤


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful work


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful work


----------



## lindaarnaout (Feb 3, 2019)

I would really like to make the geometric blanket. Do you have any idea where I can find the pattern. I love the one you made.
thanks.
Linda


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Beautiful afghan


----------



## suewynn (Mar 26, 2012)

Please don’t let this be the last.
I loved seeing your lovely colourful blankets.
If someone was rude enough to say they were boring, there would be hundreds of us to that one who love seeing your creations. I always saw them as inspiring and admired them all.
This one is particularly beautiful.
Thank you for sharing.


----------

